# Commissar



## Pulp Hero (Jan 5, 2008)

BEHOLD!










I'm thinking of going back and adding some shading.


----------



## warlord_morukk (Oct 20, 2008)

Looks good Pulp Hero! Steel legion right? Keep up the good work!


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

I think it is the steel legion, did you use a computer to make that?


----------



## Pulp Hero (Jan 5, 2008)

Freehand MS Paint. And it was a pain in the face to do the color, because the .bmp format pixalized and made the bucket tool useless.

And yes, I just noticed his right leg is missing.


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

thats pretty good, keep it up


----------

